# wireless lan can't get ip from access point

## Open-Source

Hello!

I have thinkpad e450, I can connect to my adsl modem in home and everything is ok but in my office i have a access point that connected to local network and wlan connect to it successfully but does'n get any IP.

Our dhcp server run on  Win server 2012.

```

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Host Bridge -OPI (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Grap

hics (rev 09)

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Audio Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP USB xHCI Controller (

rev 03)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP MEI Control

ler #1 (rev 03)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (3) I218-V (r

ev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev e3)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev e3)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev e3)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #6 (rev e3)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP USB EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP LPC Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP SATA Controller [AHCI Mode] (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP Thermal Management Controller (rev 03)

04:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter

05:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Topaz XT [Radeon R7 M260/M265]

06:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5227 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

```

```

# ifconfig

enp0s25: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.42  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::6af7:28ff:febf:4074  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 68:f7:28:bf:40:74  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 17617  bytes 19746315 (18.8 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 31  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 15301  bytes 1489004 (1.4 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xf1300000-f1320000

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 20  bytes 1088 (1.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 20  bytes 1088 (1.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp4s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet6 fe80::da5d:e2ff:fe2f:9c03  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether d8:5d:e2:2f:9c:03  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 70  bytes 10640 (10.3 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 175  bytes 46254 (45.1 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

```

cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules_wlp4s0=("!plug" "wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_wlp4s0="-Dnl80211"

ifplugd_enp0s25="..."

ifplugd_wlp4s0="--api-mode=wlan"

```

----------

## charles17

Did you setup /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf correctly?  Then check wpa_gui event history.

----------

## Logicien

I do not see any Dhcp request in your wlp4s0 configuration. Wpa_supplicant may connect Gentoo to the Access Point, but if it do not ask the Dhcp server to provide  an Ip configuration, you will not be able to access the local network and Internet.

----------

## Open-Source

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> Did you setup /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf correctly?  Then check wpa_gui event history.

 

```

cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

network={

   ssid="D-Link-amir"

   psk="xxxxx"

   proto=RSN

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP

   auth_alg=OPEN

   disabled=1

}

network={

   ssid="Wireless-11n-Router"

   psk="xxxxxxxx"

   proto=RSN

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP

   auth_alg=OPEN

}

```

I have problem with "Wireless-11n-Router".

wpa_gui history is empty.Last edited by Open-Source on Wed Feb 24, 2016 2:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Open-Source

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> I do not see any Dhcp request in your wlp4s0 configuration. Wpa_supplicant may connect Gentoo to the Access Point, but if it do not ask the Dhcp server to provide  an Ip configuration, you will not be able to access the local network and Internet.

 

I install dhcpcd and add config_wlp4s="dhcp" to /etc/conf.d/net but it give a wrong ip. (196.254.x.x).

in addition, i think wpa_supplicant run dhcp automatically becuse it work with normal adsl modem.

----------

## charles17

 *Open-Source wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
> ...

 

Remove those network={ } sections and use wpa_gui for scanning and connecting.

Did you try https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant#Run_wpa_supplicant_in_debug_mode?  What did it tell?

And,

 *Open-Source wrote:*   

> I install dhcpcd and add config_wlp4s="dhcp" to /etc/conf.d/net ... 

 

No need to do so.  Netifrc already defaults to using dhcp.  Try with  /etc/conf.d/net as a blank file.

 *Open-Source wrote:*   

> ... but it give a wrong ip. (196.254.x.x).

 

169.254.x.x is called a Link-local address.

----------

## khayyam

 *Open-Source wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> psk="xxxxxxxx"
> ```
> ...

 

Open-Source ... is that in fact a psk (pre-shared key)?

```
# wpa_passphrase Wireless-11n-Router <passphrase>
```

This will provide a 'psk=', replace this with the above. I suspect you're not actually authenticated, and so dhcpcd ends up providing you a link-local address.

If that doesn't resolve the issue then add '-dd -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log' to the parameters passed to wpa_supplicant and pastebin the log. You should also stop using bash arrays for conf/net, its depreciated.

```
modules_wlp4s0="!plug wpa_supplicant dhcpcd"

wpa_supplicant_wlp4s0="-Dnl80211 -dd -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log"
```

Also, ifplugged will be disabled if you provide '!plug' ... not sure you intended that or not.

best ... khay

----------

## Open-Source

this is "/etc/conf.d/net" :

```

modules_wlp4s0=("!plug" "wpa_supplicant" "dhcpcd")

wpa_supplicant_wlp4s0="-Dnl80211 -dd -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log"

ifplugd_enp0s25="..."

```

wpa_supplicant.log :

```

wpa_supplicant v2.5

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Initializing interface 'wlp4s0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel'

update_config=1

Line: 4 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=19):

     57 69 72 65 6c 65 73 73 2d 31 31 6e 2d 52 6f 75   Wireless-11n-Rou

     74 65 72                                          ter             

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=9): [REMOVED]

proto: 0x2

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x10

auth_alg: 0x1

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='Wireless-11n-Router'

rfkill: initial event: idx=0 type=2 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

rfkill: initial event: idx=1 type=2 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

rfkill: initial event: idx=2 type=1 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:1

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:5

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:2

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:4

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:10

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:8

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:9

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:6

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:13

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:11

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:12

nl80211: Using driver-based off-channel TX

nl80211: interface wlp4s0 in phy phy0

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 4 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Subscribe to mgmt frames with non-AP handle 0x1cf2800

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1cf2800 match=0104

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1cf2800 match=040a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1cf2800 match=040b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1cf2800 match=040c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1cf2800 match=040d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1cf2800 match=090a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1cf2800 match=090b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1cf2800 match=090c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1cf2800 match=090d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1cf2800 match=0801

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1cf2800 match=06

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1cf2800 match=0a07

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1cf2800 match=0a11

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1cf2800 match=0a1a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1cf2800 match=1101

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1cf2800 match=1102

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1cf2800 match=0505

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=4 linkmode=1 (userspace-control), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

nl80211: driver param='(null)'

Add interface wlp4s0 to a new radio phy0

nl80211: Regulatory information - country=00

nl80211: 2402-2472 @ 40 MHz 20 mBm

nl80211: 2457-2482 @ 20 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 2474-2494 @ 20 MHz 20 mBm (no OFDM) (no IR)

nl80211: 5170-5250 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 5250-5330 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (DFS) (no IR)

nl80211: 5490-5730 @ 160 MHz 20 mBm (DFS) (no IR)

nl80211: 5735-5835 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 57240-63720 @ 2160 MHz 0 mBm

nl80211: Added 802.11b mode based on 802.11g information

wlp4s0: Own MAC address: d8:5d:e2:2f:9c:03

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 (wlp4s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 (wlp4s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 (wlp4s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 (wlp4s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 (wlp4s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=4 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 (wlp4s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=5 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wlp4s0: RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

nl80211: Flush PMKIDs

wlp4s0: Setting scan request: 0.100000 sec

ENGINE: Loading dynamic engine

ENGINE: Loading dynamic engine

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Skip set_supp_port(unauthorized) while not associated

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

wlp4s0: Added interface wlp4s0

wlp4s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

nl80211: Set wlp4s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=4 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

Daemonize..

CTRL_IFACE - wlp4s0 - wait for monitor to attach

CTRL_IFACE monitor attached /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2436-1\x00

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=4 ifname=wlp4s0 operstate=2 linkmode=1 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

wlp4s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

wlp4s0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

wlp4s0: Add radio work 'scan'@0x1d14940

wlp4s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp4s0: Starting radio work 'scan'@0x1d14940 after 0.000008 second wait

wlp4s0: nl80211: scan request

nl80211: Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=0): [NULL]

nl80211: Scan extra IEs - hexdump(len=10): 7f 08 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 40

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 10 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 33 (NL80211_CMD_TRIGGER_SCAN) received for wlp4s0

wlp4s0: nl80211: Scan trigger

wlp4s0: Event SCAN_STARTED (47) received

wlp4s0: Own scan request started a scan in 0.000052 seconds

CTRL-DEBUG: ctrl_sock-sendmsg: sock=13 sndbuf=212992 outq=0 send_len=24

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2436-1\x00

EAPOL: disable timer tick

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 34 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_SCAN_RESULTS) received for wlp4s0

wlp4s0: nl80211: New scan results available

nl80211: Scan probed for SSID ''

nl80211: Scan included frequencies: 2412 2417 2422 2427 2432 2437 2442 2447 2452 2457 2462 2467 2472

wlp4s0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

wlp4s0: Scan completed in 0.924580 seconds

nl80211: Received scan results (2 BSSes)

wlp4s0: BSS: Start scan result update 1

wlp4s0: BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID 00:08:54:a2:e7:82 SSID 'Wireless-11n-Router' freq 2462

CTRL-DEBUG: ctrl_sock-sendmsg: sock=13 sndbuf=212992 outq=0 send_len=40

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2436-1\x00

wlp4s0: BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID 90:ef:68:73:07:f4 SSID 'SHATEL2156' freq 2472

CTRL-DEBUG: ctrl_sock-sendmsg: sock=13 sndbuf=212992 outq=768 send_len=40

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2436-1\x00

BSS: last_scan_res_used=2/32

wlp4s0: New scan results available (own=1 ext=0)

CTRL-DEBUG: ctrl_sock-sendmsg: sock=13 sndbuf=212992 outq=0 send_len=24

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2436-1\x00

wlp4s0: Radio work 'scan'@0x1d14940 done in 0.925502 seconds

wlp4s0: Selecting BSS from priority group 0

wlp4s0: 0: 00:08:54:a2:e7:82 ssid='Wireless-11n-Router' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411 level=-38 freq=2462 

wlp4s0:    selected based on RSN IE

wlp4s0:    selected BSS 00:08:54:a2:e7:82 ssid='Wireless-11n-Router'

wlp4s0: Considering connect request: reassociate: 0  selected: 00:08:54:a2:e7:82  bssid: 00:00:00:00:00:00  pending: 00:00:00:00:00:00  wpa_state: SCANNING  ssid=0x1cf29c0  current_ssid=(nil)

wlp4s0: Request association with 00:08:54:a2:e7:82

wlp4s0: Add radio work 'sme-connect'@0x1d14460

wlp4s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp4s0: Starting radio work 'sme-connect'@0x1d14460 after 0.000009 second wait

wlp4s0: Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

wlp4s0: Overriding auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: PMKSA cache search - network_ctx=(nil) try_opportunistic=0

RSN: Search for BSSID 00:08:54:a2:e7:82

RSN: No PMKSA cache entry found

wlp4s0: RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

wlp4s0: WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

wlp4s0: WPA: Selected mgmt group cipher 32

wlp4s0: WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

wlp4s0: WPA: using GTK CCMP

wlp4s0: WPA: using PTK CCMP

wlp4s0: WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

wlp4s0: WPA: not using MGMT group cipher

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

FT: Stored MDIE and FTIE from (Re)Association Response - hexdump(len=0):

RRM: Determining whether RRM can be used - device support: 0x0

RRM: No RRM in network

wlp4s0: Cancelling scan request

wlp4s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with 00:08:54:a2:e7:82 (SSID='Wireless-11n-Router' freq=2462 MHz)

CTRL-DEBUG: ctrl_sock-sendmsg: sock=13 sndbuf=212992 outq=0 send_len=93

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2436-1\x00

wlp4s0: State: SCANNING -> AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

nl80211: Authenticate (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=00:08:54:a2:e7:82

  * freq=2462

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=19):

     57 69 72 65 6c 65 73 73 2d 31 31 6e 2d 52 6f 75   Wireless-11n-Rou

     74 65 72                                          ter             

  * IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

  * Auth Type 0

nl80211: Authentication request send successfully

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 19 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_STATION) received for wlp4s0

nl80211: New station 00:08:54:a2:e7:82

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 37 (NL80211_CMD_AUTHENTICATE) received for wlp4s0

nl80211: MLME event 37 (NL80211_CMD_AUTHENTICATE) on wlp4s0(d8:5d:e2:2f:9c:03) A1=d8:5d:e2:2f:9c:03 A2=00:08:54:a2:e7:82

nl80211: MLME event frame - hexdump(len=30): b0 00 50 01 d8 5d e2 2f 9c 03 00 08 54 a2 e7 82 00 08 54 a2 e7 82 a0 d5 00 00 02 00 00 00

nl80211: Authenticate event

wlp4s0: Event AUTH (11) received

wlp4s0: SME: Authentication response: peer=00:08:54:a2:e7:82 auth_type=0 auth_transaction=2 status_code=0

SME: Authentication response IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

wlp4s0: Trying to associate with 00:08:54:a2:e7:82 (SSID='Wireless-11n-Router' freq=2462 MHz)

CTRL-DEBUG: ctrl_sock-sendmsg: sock=13 sndbuf=212992 outq=0 send_len=85

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2436-1\x00

wlp4s0: State: AUTHENTICATING -> ASSOCIATING

nl80211: Set wlp4s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=4 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

WPA: set own WPA/RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

nl80211: Associate (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=00:08:54:a2:e7:82

  * freq=2462

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=19):

     57 69 72 65 6c 65 73 73 2d 31 31 6e 2d 52 6f 75   Wireless-11n-Rou

     74 65 72                                          ter             

  * IEs - hexdump(len=32): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 7f 08 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 40

  * WPA Versions 0x2

  * pairwise=0xfac04

  * group=0xfac04

  * akm=0xfac02

nl80211: Association request send successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=4 ifname=wlp4s0 operstate=5 linkmode=1 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 38 (NL80211_CMD_ASSOCIATE) received for wlp4s0

nl80211: MLME event 38 (NL80211_CMD_ASSOCIATE) on wlp4s0(d8:5d:e2:2f:9c:03) A1=d8:5d:e2:2f:9c:03 A2=00:08:54:a2:e7:82

nl80211: MLME event frame - hexdump(len=192): 10 00 50 01 d8 5d e2 2f 9c 03 00 08 54 a2 e7 82 00 08 54 a2 e7 82 b0 d5 11 04 00 00 02 c0 01 08 82 84 8b 96 0c 12 18 24 32 04 30 48 60 6c dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 00 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00 2d 1a 6e 18 1e ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3d 16 0b 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 dd 1e 00 90 4c 33 6e 18 1e ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 dd 1a 00 90 4c 34 0b 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 dd 06 00 e0 4c 02 01 20

nl80211: Associate event

wlp4s0: Event ASSOC (0) received

wlp4s0: Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=162): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 0c 12 18 24 32 04 30 48 60 6c dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 00 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00 2d 1a 6e 18 1e ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3d 16 0b 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 dd 1e 00 90 4c 33 6e 18 1e ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 dd 1a 00 90 4c 34 0b 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 dd 06 00 e0 4c 02 01 20

wlp4s0: freq=2462 MHz

FT: Stored MDIE and FTIE from (Re)Association Response - hexdump(len=0):

wlp4s0: State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

nl80211: Set wlp4s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=4 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

wlp4s0: Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:08:54:a2:e7:82

wlp4s0: Associated with 00:08:54:a2:e7:82

CTRL-DEBUG: ctrl_sock-sendmsg: sock=13 sndbuf=212992 outq=0 send_len=33

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2436-1\x00

wlp4s0: WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

wlp4s0: WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

wlp4s0: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

wlp4s0: Cancelling scan request

WMM AC: AC mandatory: AC_BE=0 AC_BK=0 AC_VI=0 AC_VO=0

WMM AC: U-APSD queues=0x0

WMM AC: Valid WMM association, WMM AC is enabled

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 46 (NL80211_CMD_CONNECT) received for wlp4s0

nl80211: Ignore connect event (cmd=46) when using userspace SME

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 36 (NL80211_CMD_REG_CHANGE) received for wlp4s0

nl80211: Regulatory domain change

 * initiator=3

 * type=0

 * alpha2=US

wlp4s0: Event CHANNEL_LIST_CHANGED (28) received

wlp4s0: CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=COUNTRY_IE type=COUNTRY alpha2=US

CTRL-DEBUG: ctrl_sock-sendmsg: sock=13 sndbuf=212992 outq=0 send_len=63

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2436-1\x00

wlp4s0: Updating hw mode

nl80211: Regulatory information - country=US

nl80211: 2402-2472 @ 40 MHz 30 mBm

nl80211: 5170-5250 @ 80 MHz 23 mBm

nl80211: 5250-5330 @ 80 MHz 23 mBm (DFS)

nl80211: 5490-5730 @ 160 MHz 23 mBm (DFS)

nl80211: 5735-5835 @ 80 MHz 30 mBm

nl80211: 57240-63720 @ 2160 MHz 40 mBm

nl80211: Added 802.11b mode based on 802.11g information

l2_packet_receive: src=00:08:54:a2:e7:82 len=121

wlp4s0: RX EAPOL from 00:08:54:a2:e7:82

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=121): 01 03 00 75 02 00 8a 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7d 14 b8 b8 15 2b dc 48 d0 62 84 1d 78 6e e7 ee b2 e6 9f f9 af e2 58 43 96 72 a5 cc e2 67 00 81 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 dd 14 00 0f ac 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlp4s0: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

wlp4s0: IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=117

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=121): 01 03 00 75 02 00 8a 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7d 14 b8 b8 15 2b dc 48 d0 62 84 1d 78 6e e7 ee b2 e6 9f f9 af e2 58 43 96 72 a5 cc e2 67 00 81 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 dd 14 00 0f ac 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlp4s0:   EAPOL-Key type=2

wlp4s0:   key_info 0x8a (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

wlp4s0:   key_length=16 key_data_length=22

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 7d 14 b8 b8 15 2b dc 48 d0 62 84 1d 78 6e e7 ee b2 e6 9f f9 af e2 58 43 96 72 a5 cc e2 67 00 81

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlp4s0: State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

wlp4s0: WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:08:54:a2:e7:82 (ver=2)

RSN: msg 1/4 key data - hexdump(len=22): dd 14 00 0f ac 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: PMKID in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=22): dd 14 00 0f ac 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

RSN: PMKID from Authenticator - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlp4s0: RSN: no matching PMKID found

Get randomness: len=32 entropy=3

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): a6 4f ba 21 df 4f 4c a6 a3 01 86 bd 8f c9 3a 31 77 16 b4 7a d5 d6 8b d4 c5 09 34 a2 04 f4 b4 b3

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=d8:5d:e2:2f:9c:03 A2=00:08:54:a2:e7:82

WPA: Nonce1 - hexdump(len=32): a6 4f ba 21 df 4f 4c a6 a3 01 86 bd 8f c9 3a 31 77 16 b4 7a d5 d6 8b d4 c5 09 34 a2 04 f4 b4 b3

WPA: Nonce2 - hexdump(len=32): 7d 14 b8 b8 15 2b dc 48 d0 62 84 1d 78 6e e7 ee b2 e6 9f f9 af e2 58 43 96 72 a5 cc e2 67 00 81

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

WPA: KCK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: KEK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: TK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: Replay Counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlp4s0: WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: KCK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Derived Key MIC - hexdump(len=16): f0 75 b6 43 f6 e7 66 72 43 d7 e1 d4 5c b5 3a 57

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=121): 01 03 00 75 02 01 0a 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 a6 4f ba 21 df 4f 4c a6 a3 01 86 bd 8f c9 3a 31 77 16 b4 7a d5 d6 8b d4 c5 09 34 a2 04 f4 b4 b3 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 f0 75 b6 43 f6 e7 66 72 43 d7 e1 d4 5c b5 3a 57 00 16 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

l2_packet_receive: src=00:08:54:a2:e7:82 len=155

wlp4s0: RX EAPOL from 00:08:54:a2:e7:82

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=155): 01 03 00 97 02 13 ca 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 7d 14 b8 b8 15 2b dc 48 d0 62 84 1d 78 6e e7 ee b2 e6 9f f9 af e2 58 43 96 72 a5 cc e2 67 00 81 7d 14 b8 b8 15 2b dc 48 d0 62 84 1d 78 6e e7 ee 00 00 00 00 01 95 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 b7 51 d9 80 1d 29 5e 65 b2 f7 fe 62 1f 4d b2 df 00 38 78 c2 6e 4e 6f 48 eb c7 79 1a f0 3d 3f 31 a0 02 39 6d 2d c2 11 be c0 60 c7 29 49 64 f0 a9 fe c2 9f 2b cf f0 cc 28 d5 0a b0 7e a6 98 04 67 78 78 d2 72 e5 ca 89 b6 ff b5

wlp4s0: IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=151

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=155): 01 03 00 97 02 13 ca 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 7d 14 b8 b8 15 2b dc 48 d0 62 84 1d 78 6e e7 ee b2 e6 9f f9 af e2 58 43 96 72 a5 cc e2 67 00 81 7d 14 b8 b8 15 2b dc 48 d0 62 84 1d 78 6e e7 ee 00 00 00 00 01 95 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 b7 51 d9 80 1d 29 5e 65 b2 f7 fe 62 1f 4d b2 df 00 38 78 c2 6e 4e 6f 48 eb c7 79 1a f0 3d 3f 31 a0 02 39 6d 2d c2 11 be c0 60 c7 29 49 64 f0 a9 fe c2 9f 2b cf f0 cc 28 d5 0a b0 7e a6 98 04 67 78 78 d2 72 e5 ca 89 b6 ff b5

wlp4s0:   EAPOL-Key type=2

wlp4s0:   key_info 0x13ca (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC Secure Encr)

wlp4s0:   key_length=16 key_data_length=56

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 7d 14 b8 b8 15 2b dc 48 d0 62 84 1d 78 6e e7 ee b2 e6 9f f9 af e2 58 43 96 72 a5 cc e2 67 00 81

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 7d 14 b8 b8 15 2b dc 48 d0 62 84 1d 78 6e e7 ee

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 01 95 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): b7 51 d9 80 1d 29 5e 65 b2 f7 fe 62 1f 4d b2 df

RSN: encrypted key data - hexdump(len=56): 78 c2 6e 4e 6f 48 eb c7 79 1a f0 3d 3f 31 a0 02 39 6d 2d c2 11 be c0 60 c7 29 49 64 f0 a9 fe c2 9f 2b cf f0 cc 28 d5 0a b0 7e a6 98 04 67 78 78 d2 72 e5 ca 89 b6 ff b5

WPA: decrypted EAPOL-Key key data - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

wlp4s0: State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

wlp4s0: WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:08:54:a2:e7:82 (ver=2)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=48): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 dd 16 00 0f ac 01 01 00 8f 06 2b ad 9a 53 94 bc d1 e4 f1 e5 5c f7 b2 32 dd 00

WPA: RSN IE in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: GTK in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=24): [REMOVED]

wlp4s0: WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: KCK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Derived Key MIC - hexdump(len=16): 6a 77 65 76 12 8c 7d b6 4d ac fc ee 5c 0c 07 6e

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f 02 03 0a 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 6a 77 65 76 12 8c 7d b6 4d ac fc ee 5c 0c 07 6e 00 00

wlp4s0: WPA: Installing PTK to the driver

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 (wlp4s0) alg=3 addr=0x1cf3810 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=16

nl80211: KEY_DATA - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

nl80211: KEY_SEQ - hexdump(len=6): 00 00 00 00 00 00

   addr=00:08:54:a2:e7:82

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

wlp4s0: State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

RSN: received GTK in pairwise handshake - hexdump(len=18): [REMOVED]

WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

wlp4s0: WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=1 tx=0 len=16)

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 00 00 00 00 01 95

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 (wlp4s0) alg=3 addr=0x49f71f key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=16

nl80211: KEY_DATA - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

nl80211: KEY_SEQ - hexdump(len=6): 00 00 00 00 01 95

   broadcast key

wlp4s0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:08:54:a2:e7:82 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

CTRL-DEBUG: ctrl_sock-sendmsg: sock=13 sndbuf=212992 outq=0 send_len=73

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2436-1\x00

wlp4s0: Cancelling authentication timeout

wlp4s0: State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

wlp4s0: Radio work 'sme-connect'@0x1d14460 done in 0.065519 seconds

wlp4s0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:08:54:a2:e7:82 completed [id=0 id_str=]

CTRL-DEBUG: ctrl_sock-sendmsg: sock=13 sndbuf=212992 outq=768 send_len=79

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2436-1\x00

nl80211: Set wlp4s0 operstate 0->1 (UP)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=4 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=6 (IF_OPER_UP)

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized

nl80211: Set supplicant port authorized for 00:08:54:a2:e7:82

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAPOL authentication completed - result=SUCCESS

nl80211: Set rekey offload

nl80211: Driver does not support rekey offload

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=4 ifname=wlp4s0 operstate=6 linkmode=1 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

random: Got 6/20 bytes from /dev/random

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=4 ifname=wlp4s0 operstate=6 linkmode=1 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

random: Got 6/14 bytes from /dev/random

random: Got 6/8 bytes from /dev/random

random: Got 2/2 bytes from /dev/random

CTRL_IFACE monitor attached /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2791-2\x00

CTRL-DEBUG: ctrl_sock-sendto: sock=13 sndbuf=212992 outq=0 send_len=3

wlp4s0: Control interface command 'INTERFACES'

CTRL-DEBUG: ctrl_sock-sendto: sock=13 sndbuf=212992 outq=0 send_len=7

wlp4s0: Control interface command 'GET_CAPABILITY eap'

CTRL_IFACE: GET_CAPABILITY 'eap' 

CTRL-DEBUG: ctrl_sock-sendto: sock=13 sndbuf=212992 outq=0 send_len=62

EAPOL: EAP Session-Id not available

CTRL-DEBUG: ctrl_sock-sendto: sock=13 sndbuf=212992 outq=0 send_len=207

wlp4s0: Control interface command 'LIST_NETWORKS'

CTRL-DEBUG: ctrl_sock-sendto: sock=13 sndbuf=212992 outq=0 send_len=70

CTRL-DEBUG: ctrl_sock-sendto: sock=13 sndbuf=212992 outq=0 send_len=1

CTRL-DEBUG: ctrl_sock-sendto: sock=13 sndbuf=212992 outq=0 send_len=1

nl80211: Ignore RTM_NEWLINK event for foreign ifindex 2

nl80211: Ignore RTM_NEWLINK event for foreign ifindex 2

EAPOL: EAP Session-Id not available

CTRL-DEBUG: ctrl_sock-sendto: sock=13 sndbuf=212992 outq=0 send_len=207

EAPOL: EAP Session-Id not available

CTRL-DEBUG: ctrl_sock-sendto: sock=13 sndbuf=212992 outq=0 send_len=207

EAPOL: EAP Session-Id not available

CTRL-DEBUG: ctrl_sock-sendto: sock=13 sndbuf=212992 outq=0 send_len=207

```

and

```

ifconfig

enp0s25: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.50  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::6af7:28ff:febf:4074  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 68:f7:28:bf:40:74  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2468  bytes 724239 (707.2 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1112  bytes 176893 (172.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xf1300000-f1320000

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 4  bytes 288 (288.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4  bytes 288 (288.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp4s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 169.254.119.107  netmask 255.255.0.0  broadcast 169.254.255.255

        inet6 fe80::59bd:5909:8457:bfbc  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether d8:5d:e2:2f:9c:03  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 4  bytes 608 (608.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 50  bytes 10604 (10.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

----------

## khayyam

 *Open-Source wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> modules_wlp4s0=("!plug" "wpa_supplicant" "dhcpcd")
> 
> ...

 

Open-Source ... you're still using bash arrays, again, this is depreciated.

So, you are authenticating with the AP, but I suspect that as enp0s25 has an ip assigned, and is managed by ifplugd, when wlp4s0 comes online dhcpcd (being started as a subprocess of ifplugd) doesn't get called to switch interfaces, and have dhcpcd do something about assinging an address. So, as I asked above why are you using '!plug' on wlp4s0 if you expect it to switch interfaces?

Please try the following:

```
modules_wlp4s0="!plug wpa_supplicant dhcpcd"

wpa_supplicant_wlp4s0="-Dnl80211"
```

```
# /etc/init.d/net.enp0s25 stop

# /etc/init.d/net.wlp4s0 start
```

Also, you don't need both interfaces connected *at the same time*, that is the primary reason people use ifpluggd, so that they can switch between interfaces as and when one or other is 'plugged'. So, please check your ifplugd configuration, what have you configured it to do?

best ... khay

----------

## Open-Source

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *Open-Source wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> modules_wlp4s0=("!plug" "wpa_supplicant" "dhcpcd")
> 
> ...

 

I do this but the problem not solved.  :Sad: 

I removed "ifplugd" and cleared the "/etc/conf.d/net" then did this:

```
# ifplugd enp0s25 down

# ifconfig wlp4s0 down

# killall dhcpcd

# killall wpa_supplicant
```

then:

```
# ifconfig wlp4s0 up

# dhcpcd wlp4s0
```

the result:

```

wlp4s0: starting wpa_supplicant

wlp4s0: waiting for carrier

timed out

dhcpcd exited

```

But, above step is ok for enp0s25 and it connected to our dhcp_server successfully.

----------

## khayyam

 *Open-Source wrote:*   

> But, above step is ok for enp0s25 and it connected to our dhcp_server successfully.

 

Open-Source ... yes, because enp0s25 doesn't use supplication, if you 'killall wpa_supplicant' obviously dhcpcd isn't going to find a dhcp server on wlp4s0.

best ... khay

----------

## Open-Source

I removed dhcpcd, installed pump, changed "/etc/conf.d/net" to this:

```

modules_wlp4s0="wpa_supplicant pump"

wpa_supplicant_wlp4s0="-Dnl80211 -dd -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log"

ifplugd_enp0s25="..."

ifplugd_wlp4s0="--api-mode=wlan"

```

when lan's cable is connected wlan is ok and get ip successfully, but, when that is disconnect wlan doesn't get any ip.

----------

## charles17

 *Open-Source wrote:*   

> when lan's cable is connected wlan is ok and get ip successfully, 

 

So you are getting ifconfig -a output with a reasonable IP address for the wireless?  

Or just for (wired) LAN?

----------

## Open-Source

please see this step (cable is unplugged):

```
ifconfig

enp0s25: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet6 fe80::6af7:28ff:febf:4074  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 68:f7:28:bf:40:74  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 39469  bytes 5337876 (5.0 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 13  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 5462  bytes 744795 (727.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xf1300000-f1320000

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 144  bytes 7200 (7.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 144  bytes 7200 (7.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp4s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet6 fe80::da5d:e2ff:fe2f:9c03  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether d8:5d:e2:2f:9c:03  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 680  bytes 587642 (573.8 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 818  bytes 110365 (107.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

now, i connect cable to lan and:

```
ifconfig

enp0s25: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.46  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::6af7:28ff:febf:4074  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 68:f7:28:bf:40:74  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 39497  bytes 5340978 (5.0 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 13  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 5465  bytes 746329 (728.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xf1300000-f1320000

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 144  bytes 7200 (7.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 144  bytes 7200 (7.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp4s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet6 fe80::da5d:e2ff:fe2f:9c03  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether d8:5d:e2:2f:9c:03  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 680  bytes 587642 (573.8 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 818  bytes 110365 (107.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

then i do this:

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlp4s0 restart

 * Bringing down interface wlp4s0

 *   start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found

 *   Stopping wpa_cli on wlp4s0 ...                                       [ ok ]

 *   Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlp4s0 ...                                [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlp4s0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp4s0 ...                                [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlp4s0 ...                                       [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlp4s0 has started, but is inactive

```

now, see this:

```
ifconfig

enp0s25: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.46  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::6af7:28ff:febf:4074  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 68:f7:28:bf:40:74  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 40085  bytes 5408059 (5.1 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 15  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 5576  bytes 775076 (756.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xf1300000-f1320000

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 144  bytes 7200 (7.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 144  bytes 7200 (7.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp4s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.49  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::da5d:e2ff:fe2f:9c03  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether d8:5d:e2:2f:9c:03  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 684  bytes 588250 (574.4 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 842  bytes 115005 (112.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

----------

## Open-Source

don't have any idea?

----------

## charles17

 *Open-Source wrote:*   

> then i do this:
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/net.wlp4s0 restart
> 
> ...

 

Such  * WARNING: net.wlp4s0 has started, but is inactive message seems to indicate that LAN is preferred over WLAN. 

What if you stopped /etc/init.d/enp0s25 and removed it from all runlevels?

Trouble like that made me finally switch to TIP: Complete network stack without net.* scripts and create the Network management using DHCPCD wiki article.

----------

## Open-Source

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *Open-Source wrote:*   then i do this:
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/net.wlp4s0 restart
> 
> ...

 

I removed all net.* from runlevel and replaced those whit dhcpcd but   :Sad: 

```

ifconfig

enp0s25: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.50  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::b6cc:a284:4099:6b27  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 68:f7:28:bf:40:74  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 1995  bytes 817710 (798.5 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1241  bytes 182832 (178.5 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xf1300000-f1320000

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 12  bytes 600 (600.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 12  bytes 600 (600.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp4s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 169.254.119.107 netmask 255.255.0.0  broadcast 169.254.255.255

        inet6 fe80::59bd:5909:8457:bfbc  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether d8:5d:e2:2f:9c:03  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2  bytes 304 (304.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 23  bytes 4464 (4.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

----------

## charles17

Can you try 

```
# /etc/init.d/dhcpcd stop

# killall wpa_supplicant

# dhcpcd wlp4s0
```

----------

## Open-Source

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> Can you try 
> 
> ```
> # /etc/init.d/dhcpcd stop
> 
> ...

 

the result:

```

/etc/init.d/dhcpcd stop

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Stopping DHCP Client Daemon ...                                        [ ok ]

killall wpa_supplicant

dhcpcd wlp4s0

wlp4s0: starting wpa_supplicant

wlp4s0: waiting for carrier

wlp4s0: carrier acquired

wlp4s0: adding address fe80::59bd:5909:8457:bfbc

DUID 00:01:00:01:1e:5a:e1:cf:d8:5d:e2:2f:9c:03

wlp4s0: IAID e2:2f:9c:03

wlp4s0: soliciting an IPv6 router

wlp4s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

wlp4s0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.119.107

wlp4s0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16

wlp4s0: adding default route

forked to background, child pid 3079

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Open-Source,

That all looks good except the 

```
wlp4s0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.119.107 
```

That's a link local address, which is only useful for Ad Hoc networking.

It was not assigned by your dhcp server in your router.

The results you posted above show you are very close. To discover the step that went wrong, we need your dmesg output after you have run the steps suggested by charles17.

dmesg won't fit into a post.  Put it onto a pastebin site and post the link.

If your wired network works, wgetpaste is your friend.

----------

## Open-Source

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Open-Source,
> 
> That all looks good except the 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

this is dmesg output.

http://pastebin.com/C2UTkJ05

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Open-Source,

```
[ 8117.636146] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp4s0: link is not ready

[ 8118.668534] wlp4s0: authenticate with 00:08:54:a2:e7:82

[ 8118.694720] wlp4s0: send auth to 00:08:54:a2:e7:82 (try 1/3)

[ 8118.697474] wlp4s0: authenticated

[ 8118.698288] wlp4s0: associate with 00:08:54:a2:e7:82 (try 1/3)

[ 8118.703014] wlp4s0: RX AssocResp from 00:08:54:a2:e7:82 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[ 8118.704041] wlp4s0: associated

[ 8118.704061] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp4s0: link becomes ready
```

That's the hard bit done correctly. It shows that the WiFi is both  authenticated and associated.  From here on, the wifi is just like wired.

The above shows that wpa_supplicant has done its stuff.

The next step is 

```
dhcpcd wlp4s0
```

which should set up the interface but 

```
wlp4s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

wlp4s0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.119.107 
```

shows that it doesn't happen or that dhcpcd times out and gives you a 169.254.0.0/16 address.

What is in your /etc/conf.d/net file?

What does 

```
rc-update -v show
```

return?

----------

## Open-Source

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Open-Source,
> 
> ```
> [ 8117.636146] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp4s0: link is not ready
> 
> ...

 

the '/etc/conf.d/net' is empty.

```
rc-update -v show

            alsasound | boot

              apache2 |

               binfmt | boot

            bluetooth |

             bootmisc | boot

         busybox-ntpd |

     busybox-watchdog |

          consolefont |

           consolekit |      default

         cups-browsed |

                cupsd |

                 dbus |

              deluged |

                devfs |                       sysinit

        device-mapper |

               dhcpcd |      default

              dmcrypt |

                dmesg |                       sysinit

             dmeventd |

                 fsck | boot

                 fuse |

           git-daemon |

                  gpm |

             hostname | boot

              hwclock | boot

            ip6tables |

             iptables |

              keymaps | boot

            killprocs |              shutdown

    kmod-static-nodes |                       sysinit

                local |      default

           localmount | boot

             loopback | boot

                  lvm |

       lvm-monitoring |

              lvmetad |

      mit-krb5kadmind |

          mit-krb5kdc |

       mit-krb5kpropd |

              modules | boot

             mount-ro |              shutdown

                 mtab | boot

                mysql |

           net-online |

             netmount |      default

           nullmailer |

              numlock |

              osclock |

              pciparm |

               procfs | boot

              pwcheck |

            pydoc-2.7 |

            pydoc-3.4 |

               rfcomm |

                 root | boot

               rsyncd |

            s6-svscan |

                samba |

            saslauthd |

            savecache |              shutdown

                 sshd |

                 swap | boot

            swapfiles | boot

              swclock |

               sysctl | boot

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default

         termencoding | boot

         tmpfiles.dev |                       sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot

                  tor |

               twistd |

                 udev |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot

           vixie-cron |      default

       wpa_supplicant |

                  xdm |

            xdm-setup |

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Open-Source,

How do you start your networking?

I wan expecting to see net.wlp4s0 and net.enp0s25 scripts there but there are other ways to start networking too.

Network Manager and Wicd come to mind.  Its important that you use exactly one method or the tools fight over your interfaces.

You have 

```
netmount |      default
```

which will bring up the network as you can't mount filesystems until the network works.

----------

## charles17

 *Open-Source wrote:*   

> the result:
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/init.d/dhcpcd stop
> ...

 

Sorry, forgot the trailing -dB. Could you please try again with -dB 

```
# /etc/init.d/dhcpcd stop

# killall wpa_supplicant

# dhcpcd -dB wlp4s0
```

Hope to get better output that way.

----------

## Open-Source

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Open-Source,
> 
> How do you start your networking?
> 
> I wan expecting to see net.wlp4s0 and net.enp0s25 scripts there but there are other ways to start networking too.
> ...

 

I don't know. the netmount existed from first day(When OS was installed). I removed netmount but the problem not solved.

----------

## Open-Source

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sorry, forgot the trailing -dB. Could you please try again with -dB 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
dhcpcd -dB wlp4s0

dhcpcd-6.10.1 starting

wlp4s0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' PREINIT

wlp4s0: starting wpa_supplicant

wlp4s0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' NOCARRIER

wlp4s0: waiting for carrier

wlp4s0: carrier acquired

wlp4s0: adding address fe80::59bd:5909:8457:bfbc

wlp4s0: pltime infinity, vltime infinity

wlp4s0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' CARRIER

DUID 00:01:00:01:1e:5a:e1:cf:d8:5d:e2:2f:9c:03

wlp4s0: IAID e2:2f:9c:03

wlp4s0: delaying IPv6 router solicitation for 0.3 seconds

wlp4s0: delaying IPv4 for 1.0 seconds

wlp4s0: soliciting an IPv6 router

wlp4s0: delaying Router Solicitation for LL address

wlp4s0: reading lease `/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-wlp4s0-.lease'

wlp4s0: discarding expired lease

wlp4s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

wlp4s0: sending DISCOVER (xid 0xdce3d7cd), next in 4.5 seconds

wlp4s0: sending Router Solicitation

wlp4s0: sending DISCOVER (xid 0xdce3d7cd), next in 8.8 seconds

wlp4s0: sending Router Solicitation

wlp4s0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.119.107

wlp4s0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16

wlp4s0: adding default route

wlp4s0: ARP announcing 169.254.119.107 (1 of 2), next in 2.0 seconds

wlp4s0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' IPV4LL

wlp4s0: ARP announcing 169.254.119.107 (2 of 2)

wlp4s0: sending Router Solicitation

wlp4s0: sending Router Solicitation

wlp4s0: no IPv6 Routers available

wlp4s0: sending DISCOVER (xid 0xdce3d7cd), next in 16.3 seconds

wlp4s0: sending DISCOVER (xid 0xdce3d7cd), next in 31.6 seconds

wlp4s0: sending DISCOVER (xid 0xdce3d7cd), next in 64.3 seconds

wlp4s0: sending DISCOVER (xid 0xdce3d7cd), next in 63.6 seconds

wlp4s0: sending DISCOVER (xid 0xdce3d7cd), next in 64.7 seconds

wlp4s0: sending DISCOVER (xid 0xdce3d7cd), next in 63.6 seconds

wlp4s0: sending DISCOVER (xid 0xdce3d7cd), next in 64.6 seconds

^Creceived SIGINT, stopping

wlp4s0: removing interface

wlp4s0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' STOPPED

dhcpcd exited

```

----------

